# Redimensionner une seule fenêtre



## Kaoz52 (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors mon souci c'est que je sait comment faire pour redimensionner les fenêtre du finder a chaque ouverture de dossier mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour n'ouvrir qu'un seul dossier d'une certaine taille (notamment mon dossier musique en raccourci sur mon bureau). 

En gros je voudrais que lorsque je clique sur ce dossier musique il s'ouvre en grand, mais si je clique sur un autre dossier il s'ouvre de la taille classique.

Je sais pas si je me suis fais comprendre

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Juillet 2010)

regarde du coté de sizeup, il me semble que cette appli à cette fonction


----------



## Kaoz52 (26 Juillet 2010)

Merci je vais voir ça


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Juillet 2010)

Kaoz52 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Alors mon souci c'est que je sait comment faire pour redimensionner les fenêtre du finder a chaque ouverture de dossier mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour n'ouvrir qu'un seul dossier d'une certaine taille (notamment mon dossier musique en raccourci sur mon bureau).
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Fait un test.

Tu ouvre le dossier que tu désire avoir en grand format et que lui.
Tu lui donne la dimension voulue avec le coin bas à droite.
Tu ferme le dossier (sans rien faire d'autre), la mémorisation de son format va se faire.

C'est alors le seul dossier qui auras ce format à l'ouverture.

Testé avec Léopard 10.5.8

@+


----------

